

Will a guaranteed income ever come to America? - lvevjo
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/will-guaranteed-income-ever-come-america/

======
patatino
"Early polls indicate that more than 45 percent of Swiss voters will support
the initiative."

That's an online poll with 1016 votes at the moment.

I'm swiss and can tell you this will get 80% no votes. We voted two years ago
if we want 6 weeks of vacations instead of 4 resulting in 66% no votes. Swiss
people like to work. We are raised with the believe that work is our strongest
asset because we have zero resources.

I tried to talk to ~10 people so far about this topic. No one consider it
seriously to even talk about it.

We're just not ready yet.

------
jal278
Interesting difference of opinion: "According to the World Values Survey, 60
percent of Americans believe that the poor could become rich if they just
tried hard enough. In Europe, however, the number of individuals who hold
similar beliefs is only half as large. In Brazil, a mere 19 percent believe
that poverty stems from laziness rather than circumstances, connections and
luck."

------
dm2
Once there is a post-scarcity society then jobs will not be required.

If you can throw in some trash into a "replicator" and have it 3D print
anything you want, then what more do you need other than some raw material,
shelter, and utilities?

Jobs of the future will be because people want to work for more things, fun,
or to help humanity.

The loss of jobs due to automation will hopefully be countered by post-
scarcity, we need to invest more into developing the technology to make this
happen so that the gap between loss of employment and the lack of needing
employment is minimized. Otherwise, things could go downhill very fast and
many people will suffer.

[http://www.basicincome.org/bien/papers.html](http://www.basicincome.org/bien/papers.html)

------
Houshalter
I think so. When automation causes vast unemployment, it will become a real
issue and people will demand it.

------
eli_gottlieb
You pass a guaranteed income, and/or I will make it my life's mission to
automate all your jobs away until you do so.

Your move.

